# Java Derby Datenbank mit CLOB & BLOB



## burgard01 (8. Okt 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe eine MS Access Datenbank-Tabelle, bei der eine Spalte ("OLE-Object") und eine Spalte ("Remarks") gelesen erden muss und in eine Derby-Datenbank gespeichert werden muss. 
Wie geht das? 
Muss ich den Datentyp OLE-Object in ein BLOB und den Datentyp Remarks in ein CLOB konvertieren?

Hat jemand ein Code-Beispiel?

Danke und Gruß
Tom


----------



## burgard01 (8. Okt 2007)

Hallo,

habe noch einen Fehler im Text. 
der Datentyp in der MS Access Datenbank ist natürlich nicht "Remarks" (gibt ja überhaupt nicht!), sondern "Text".

Gruß
Tom


----------



## tuxedo (8. Okt 2007)

Wieso solltest du die "Text" Spalte in CLOB wandeln? "varchar" oder "text" wäre doch passender?

- Alex


----------



## burgard01 (8. Okt 2007)

Hallo,

bei der Text-Spalte hast Du eigentlich recht. Ist Quatsch, in der JavaDB einen CLOB-Datentyp daraus zu machen.
Aber wie kriege ich eine OLE-OBject-Datentyp von Access in einen JavaDB BLOB-Datentyp ?

Gruß
Tom


----------



## tuxedo (8. Okt 2007)

Naja, du hast doch den gemeinsamen Nenner "JDBC"... Hab mit Access noch nicht viel gemacht, aber wenn du die OLE-Objekt-Spalte mit Java auslesen kannst, hast du die Daten doch im Resultset ... Und ich bin mir sicher dass du mit den Typ BLOB an die Daten im Resultset dran kommst. Ergo kannst du die Daten wieder als BLOB in deiner Zieldatenbank speichern, sofern diese BLOB beherrscht.

- Alex


----------



## Niki (19. Okt 2007)

Ich glaube das schreiben eines Blobs in eine Datenbank ist nicht so einfach. Soweit ich weiß brauchst du einen Stream in die Datenbank, über den Stream kannst du dann schreiben. Ich glaube auch dass das bei einem insert nicht geht. Du musst zuerst ein insert machen und dann den Stream auf den Datensatz öffnen. Vielleicht ist das aber auch bullshit. Ich glaube aber das es so geht
setBinaryStream


----------

